# ترنيمة بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم - فريق الحياة الافضل betterlife



## cobcob (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم 
فريق الحياة الافضل

الترنيمة دى كانت مطلوبة فى موضوع الطلبات


بس لما سمعتها لقيتها جميلة اوى ولازم اشارككم بيها
ويا رب تعجبكم​*
*بيعدى يوم من بعد يوم 
والناس تنام والناس تقوم
والشمس تطلع ميحسوش 
قلب البشر مليان ضباب مليان غيوم

عايشين ولكن قلبهم غايب 
والعقل شارد والضمير مهزوم
يتكبروا يتأمروا يمكن كمان يتجبروا
بس الامان عند الآمان معدوم

مع ان فى سكة امان عند المسيح 
هو اللى عنده الحب والحل المريح
وكل واحد عند المسيح انسان
ولكل واحد عند المسيح غفران

مين اللى هيوصل رسالة ربنا للتعبانين
مين اللى هيوصل رسالة ربنا للمحرومين
مين اللى هيوصل رسالة ربنا للمهزومين والمخدوعين
مين اللى هينادى , ينادى ع اليائس
مين اللى هيشاور ويساعد التايهين
مين اللى هيقول للبشر: اطمنوا 

ده الرب فاتح قلبه للتايبين 
مين اللى هينادى مين اللى هيخبر 
مين هيصلى مين اللى هيبشر​**شكرا للمشرف العسسسسل oesi_no 
لأنه هو اللى جاب الترنيمة​*


----------



## totty (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشرفة عسسسسسسل

ومشرف اعسسسسسسل
هههههههههههههه

بجد ميرسى ليكوا على الترانيم الحلوه دى
ربنا معاكوا انتوا الاتنين (عشان متقوليش اشمعنى اهو يا كوبكوب)
ههههههههههه​*​


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *مشرفة عسسسسسسل
> 
> ومشرف اعسسسسسسل
> هههههههههههههه
> ...




*ايوووووووووووه كده
عشان منزعلش من بعض
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر​*


----------



## مارو جورج (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى امسيح يبارك خدمتك وجارى التحميل


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مارو جورج قال:


> ميرسى امسيح يبارك خدمتك وجارى التحميل




*ميرسى يا مارو 
مشاركتك نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على المجهود الرائع يا اخوتى 

جارى تحميل الترنيمه  ...........

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم الرائعه  ​


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2008)

> مشرفة عسسسسسسل
> 
> ومشرف اعسسسسسسل
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*هنلزق بقا ولا ايه*​


----------



## totty (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*قصدك ايه يعنى ان انت بس اللى مشرف عسسسل؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى على المجهود الرائع يا اخوتى
> 
> جارى تحميل الترنيمه  ...........
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم الرائعه  ​



*
يا welcome يا كوكومان
منورنا​*


----------



## cobcob (30 ديسمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *قصدك ايه يعنى ان انت بس اللى مشرف عسسسل؟؟؟؟؟*​




*لأ يا توتى
انا فاهماه
قصده ان انا بس اللى عسل 
:t30:​*


----------



## totty (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*توء توء توء
دا انا اللى فهمااااااااااااااااه

كفايه دح يا جووووو وتعالى هنا مش لازم يعنى جيد جدااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك ومعاياااااااااااااا ومعاااااااانااااااااااا كلنااااااااا يااااااااااارب*​


----------

